# Morcott Tunnel, Leicestershire, July 2010.



## Black Shuck (Jul 18, 2010)

Morcott Tunnel is Situated in the East of Leicestershire,

1851 saw the opening of the London & North Western's double-track connection between Rugby and Luffenham. It was singled in 1907 with the remaining line located on the Down side of the formation.

Between Seaton and Morcott, the route ran through a 448-yard tunnel.

Today, the southern approach cutting is almost impassable thanks to mud and foliage. The tunnel itself is dry except for the short section beneath the A47. At this point, an outlet drains hard water into the tunnel forming wonderful mineral deposits on the floor. There are no refuges but several telegraph wire brackets remain.


----------



## TK421 (Jul 19, 2010)

Not heard of this one before Black Shuck, really like it mate, good find!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks TK, its under the A47 just across the Leicestershire Border. Not the Biggest I have conquered but another of the list at least.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Jul 24, 2010)

Good explore mate, and nice pics.
I'm always baffled why people will walk all the way into a tunnel to dump their rubbish though, it must be easier to take it to a tip, I found a huge fridge/freezer once, must have been a pain to cart it inside.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks SW, I was quite taken a Back to find a bloody Mower in there!!


----------



## Munchh (Jul 30, 2010)

Like the pics Blackshuck, you certainly get about. 

Good idea of yours too I thought. Bring a mower, mow through the stingers, entry acheived. 

But mate you should have taken it with you, else how ya gonna get into the next one.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 31, 2010)

Ha! Very good Munch!!!, Yes Im not exactly confined to Norfolk mate!!


----------

